# Post a random pic of your car #2.



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

2 minutes ago










.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

rost12 said:


> Not quality, but I like the skies and the subject


Fan-freaking-tastic!


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

The new owners of my former E30 unwittingly parked it right in front of my new vehicle at the E30 picnic. Nice to see her again!


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)




----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

atyclb said:


> 2 minutes ago


 :throw:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Detail day ahead of me, yay!


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Porsche has these cool valve caps, they have a metal sleeve that goes inside the rim, covering the rubber stem completely.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

On a SoCal road trip a couple weekends ago...


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Needs a good detail


----------



## azurribaggio (Dec 29, 2003)

Random!


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

First autocross a couple of weeks ago.










Alex


----------



## 528i (May 1, 2004)

rost12 said:


> Porsche has these cool valve caps, they have a metal sleeve that goes inside the rim, covering the rubber stem completely.


wow, what lens is this? 16-35? Love that bokeh!


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

528i said:


> wow, what lens is this? 16-35? Love that bokeh!


Nope, that's 50mm macro.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

OK.

<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=33062>


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> OK.


C - A - R


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

rost12 said:


> C - A - R


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

My 330*i









*


----------



## inline6 (Jun 1, 2003)

*"Lost in the woods..."*


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Then think twice before you enter the woods....


----------



## bluetree211 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

76 HP of pure FWD!!! :rofl:


----------



## KevinM (May 2, 2003)

In the driveway...


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

somewhere in Vermont...


----------



## Three20FivexiT (Feb 19, 2004)

Here's mine. The "Geezer Wagon" as one fellow Tourer called it. :bigpimp:


----------



## Dr Greco (Jan 15, 2005)

*Smart car in Europe*

That's my sister's Smart Roadster, back in Europe (Athens, Greece).
It is powered by a turbocharged 0.7 L engine producing 83 HP.
0-30 is better than my 325, but with a 0.7L engine, top speed is like 80MPH, so 0-60 sucks
Gas mileage beats any hybrid! Trunk is up front. Engine is back. FUN TO DRIVE, more fun to hear the turbocharger whistling from the back!


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## CRZY BMW (Aug 13, 2004)

*pic*

Wierd...


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

*The day I first picked up my car*

Here you go


----------



## 04.325ci (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## 02Cali330ci (Oct 28, 2004)

:bigpimp:


----------



## Speed00 (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## Nbtstatic (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

My first (High Speed) Driver's Ed, at Texas World Speedway in College Station, TX.


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

Nbtstatic said:


>


Oooh, Nice color, nice 71's!! So that's what my car looked like before they cut the top off.

--J.


----------



## billybimmer (Mar 3, 2004)

Summer Ride:









Winter Ride:


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

Nice and blurry...


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

TXE39 said:


> Nice and blurry...


Watch out for that tree!!!!!

Alex


----------

